# Are you kidding me?



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Today I came across this column in the local paper. Mr. Crisp thinks that it would be the right thing to do, to allow a murderer to get a sex change in our dime.

Because it would be humane and in compliance with the 8th amendment.

Are you kidding me???

http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/o...x-change-operation-for-inmate-would-be-humane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

This story pisses me off every time I see it. The comparison between this and a heart transplant is ridiculous, one is cosmetic and one is life saving. Maybe this makes me a bad person, but I don't think we should pay for either. If you're in prison for taking a life the tax payers shouldn't have to pay for surgery to prolong yours. There are enough honest, hard working people out there suffering and dying on waiting lists that should be taken care of first.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I specifically did not post it in that thread. I can't understand anyone who thinks that this is even remotely OK. If this guy thinks that giving a convicted murderer his very own vagina, maybe he should pay for it. Maybe Mr. Crisp would even have a prison romance with "Michelle" or is its "Man-chelle"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Isn't there an inmate with a shank who could perform this surgery for free?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The fact that he attempts to correlate the 8th amendment to deserving reassignment surgery on that basis is asinine. 8th amendment provides for protection against cruel and unusual punishment. If one has a mental disorder, nowhere in the amendment does it say we need to provide treatment while incarcerated. This has nothing to do with dignity, or humanity you jackass, it has to do with the liberal agenda and even more liberal moron judges.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The fact that he attempts to correlate the 8th amendment to deserving reassignment surgery on that basis is asinine. 8th amendment provides for protection against cruel and unusual punishment. If one has a mental disorder, nowhere in the amendment does it say we need to provide treatment while incarcerated. This has nothing to do with dignity, or humanity you jackass, it has to do with the liberal agenda and even more liberal moron judges.


Cruel and Unusual, hell in this soft and cuddly climate I'd settle for inmates just getting regular punishment once in a while.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok ok. I am ok with the surgery, but I want no anesthesia for him. All in favor.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Wish the head of the prison had enough balls to say FUCK NO, and fight any consequences that result, out of principle, common sense, and in defense of the taxpayers.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Ok ok. I am ok with the surgery, but I want no anesthesia for him. All in favor.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aye!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The fact that he attempts to correlate the 8th amendment to deserving reassignment surgery on that basis is asinine. 8th amendment provides for protection against cruel and unusual punishment. If one has a mental disorder, nowhere in the amendment does it say we need to provide treatment while incarcerated. This has nothing to do with dignity, or humanity you jackass, it has to do with the liberal agenda and even more liberal moron judges.


THIS. Its not a mere coincidence that the DNC gave Sandra Fluke, the cunt who expects the taxpayers to pay for all females birth control, abortions and sex changes a speaking spot at the convention. As we have seen its already happening .


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I hope the maggot dies on the operating table.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If we have to pay for it, let Dr. Nick do the work.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

There was a letter to the editor in the Herald today, in SUPPORT of this ridiculous ruling. I was wondering who would be crazy enough to write in. No surprise the address was MCI-Shirley, but what WAS interesting was the writer. Darin Bufalino. Should be familiar to those who follow LCN. Maybe he's changing teams, will all those lonely hours in prison.


----------

